# clown loach with ich



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a 30g planted tanks with mostly small fish like danio and tetras & cory. All fish are healthy and eating well. Recently I bought 2 clown loaches. They look healthy. But they hide all the time even though they are the biggest fish about 3". But now I find they have ich over their bodies and they have been rubbing their bodies. on the driftwood and rocks. I have heard that I need to raise temp to above 80F and add salt. How much salt is safe for clown loaches? I am hesitant about meds as I heard CL is not very good with meds. First question is has anyone been successful to cure their CL with heat & salt only? If so, what is the exact temperature and salt concentration and for how many days? If I have to use meds, which kind is the safest for CL? Any comment from the experienced members is highly appreciated.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I used seachems Para guard at normal strength no problems but most people use half strength no matter what they use! I have used salt before but at half dose! never had luck with heat and salt but have heard it works for some! if you use that method dont forget to increase oxygen!! yes clown loaches are scale less cant tolerate salt to well I mixed 1 tablespoon to 10 gallons one time and they were fine but I dont recommend if you can avoid!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had good success on sensitive fish with Ich Attack with is supposedly a natural remedy. Stinks like garlic. Likely doesn't work nearly as well as real meds. I would try heat and keep a close eye on the fish. If things get worse quickly you may need to resort to real meds like Quick Cure even though it may be risky to your fish. Lots of threads on Ich. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

ok my African tank had ich.. 5 clown loach & 1 yoyo loach increased temp to at least 82 for 2 weeks to make sure it was gone. Aquarium salt 1 rounded Table spoon per 5 gallons. it was a 90 gallon tank with a 30 gallon sump. I did frequent water changes about 3-4 days of 30-40 gallons. Everyone survived and are doing great. Including my 15 Africans. I also turned the water outlets upward to increase oxygen plus added two sponge filters.


----------

